# Right, what other fish can i get?



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

i currently have a 28 gallon aquarium (read my signature) and a pair of Rams and 2 mollies. I'm still waiting to see if the rams will survive, they are rather delicate, but when I'm sure everything's fine, what could I buy?
I would like some cories, would these be ok in my tank?
also, how much stocking space do I have left, and are there any fish you suggest?
thanks everyone.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

As it has been mentioned already that Edinburgh's water is very soft, your blue rams should hopefully thrive well.
6 Sterbais or Panda cories should be ok.
I'd add 8-10 diamond tetras or harlequin rasboras. I prefer diamonds though.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Ya agreed with Blue. You could get 6 or so Cory's it wouldnt hurt  And diamonds are very beautiful....We could go on and on but those are just a couple


----------



## zeb_nz (Aug 30, 2006)

mayby a fancy pleco like L204, L002, L333, L183, L400
would look nice.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for your suggestions, yes, I would quite like to, as well as cories, put in a small shoal of tetras. (or harlequins, even though they aren't actually tetras) After I've got 6 or so cories, and 6 or so small tetras, I'll be pretty fully stocked, won't i?


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

yes ma'am you'd be set


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

ok people, thanks for your suggestions. 
I'll wait a couple of weeks and then I might put in some more fish (cories or tetras)
Also, I forgot to mention it, I think shrimps look really nice. Would just some normal aquarium shrimp (I know there are different kinds though) suit my aquarium?
I will probably get a few Golden Apple Snails as well, because they are often for sale in my lfs. If that's ok?
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Amano shrimps and cherry shrimps will do. Provide thickets of plants for them to hide or your blue rams will hunt them.
Blue rams have a tendency to eat small shrimps unless the shrimps are given places to hide.

Good luck, Kathryn.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

thanks for all the advice, if I didn't have you all to ask for help, I would have a very different tank, probably a worse one!
So I thank you all!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

No problem, Kathryn.
Good luck with your blue rams.

Take care.


----------



## Kathryn (Sep 10, 2006)

Blue said:


> No problem, Kathryn.
> Good luck with your blue rams.
> 
> Take care.


Thanks Blue :wink:


----------



## Tracy (Aug 4, 2006)

What is a blue ram?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

blue_gourami45 said:


> What is a blue ram?


Scientific name: Microgeophagus ramirezi

Pls see my avatar. That's my male blue ram. Females have pink spot on their belly.


----------

